# Social media threats



## AnaRy (May 21, 2019)

Hi everyone, 
I just wanted to ask, are you using social media platforms (facebook, twitter, instagram or others) and did you ever had any problems with hackers or smth? Because this article a bit scared me
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...berstalker.html?ito=social-twitter_mailonline :frown:


----------



## drenatyn (Aug 26, 2021)

It used to be very easy to hack me on Facebook. Now I have enabled two-factor authentication via a phone number. Now my account is protected.


----------



## shorttsyp (Aug 26, 2021)

It's called cyberbullying. Of course, threats can be received anywhere now. But if earlier only the most confidence could intimidate us with brute force or blackmail, it has become easier for such bad people to find our weak spot. Social networks allow some people to be completely anonymous. They can hide their identity, face, gender, age, location. My sister had a problem with cyberbullying in college. She was blackmailed on Instagram and threatened to post naked photos of her on her account. It was terrible. Also she had a panic attack. She deleted her account from 12k subscribers. Now she's starting all over again. It's hard for her to recruit an old audience again, so she bought audience development services in Famoid.


----------



## jukilok (11 mo ago)

I hope that everything is all right with that girl.


----------



## xasderasd (11 mo ago)

Unfortunately, this is the reality we live in. Anyone who puts any information about themselves on the Internet should understand that this can lead to negative consequences. However, no one is immune from harassment or violence, especially in real life. I am ready for any blows of fate, so I just keep my Instagram page for my pleasure. I recently found the best place to buy followers and likes to increase my audience. I'm not afraid for my data because I have a strong password. By the way, I advise everyone to check the reliability of their data protection. You never know who will decide to hack you.


----------



## Zombotrec (11 mo ago)

I have never had such problems. So far, no one has tried to hack my account. However, I do not rule out that this is quite possible. By using social networks, we automatically accept such risks. Nobody is immune from this. However, it is important not to share personal information on social networks in such cases. I use social media exclusively for work. I especially use Instagram a lot. Mostly on Instagram, I promote my clothing brand, buy ads, and much more. It's a great platform to attract new customers. Quite often, I buy support from 1394TA as subscribers. It also has its own advantage. If this is possible, then hacker attacks are quite possible.


----------



## ot11ss (2 mo ago)

Well, marketing plays a really important role today. It is a great stimulus for development. With a special 3d or 2D animation clip you can achieve recognition and this is really effective. Various animation studio is really a modern solution to attract a large number of users to your brand. I hope that this information will help you.


----------

